# Im In Italy!



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

Yes I am in florence as I write this. This keyboard is awful hard to use, haha. We went to venice and stayed with our relatives outside Rome. Still have a week to go. My fish should be fine for two weeks, eh? Ciao!


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2007)

Thats awesome Joe! Have fun in Italy and take some pictures if you can!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

them italians love fish..especially sauteed in olive oil..
enjoy your trip..


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2007)

Italy? And I thought you were dead...

Have fun! And take pics if you can


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2007)

Hey Joe! Hope you're having fun.

And yes, I agree. Plenty of pics please.


----------



## Vinny (Aug 1, 2007)

Florence must be hot this time of year! Great country... even better food. :mrgreen: Have a great time in Italy... I have relatives there also, in Sicily.


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

I have waaaaaay too many pictures, but Ill upload some soon. Me and my dad switched off on the camera.


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

Ok so here goes first batch....

Smart Car (tons of these, coming out in US next year I think?)








Arch of Severus Septim in Ancient Rome








Some Mosaic








More ancient Rome








Etc.








Statue








Vatican Guards (very intimadating)








Where Emperor Nero took baths








Blurry picture in the Sisteen chapel








Picture of the hall leading to the chapel, pic dosen't do it justice








Hiking along the Cinque terra








Macro Shot

















Etc








Etc 








One of the five towns of the cinque terra








Different town








Sunset








And of course, me eating a gelato.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)

Great pics, Joe! Looks like you had a good time .


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2007)

Awesome pics! I'm jealous. 

Looks like you had an awesome time.


----------

